# Τα ονόματα των γραμμάτων στη δημοτική



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 2, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τα περιγράψω έτσι ("στη δημοτική"), αλλά εννοώ τα μη παραδοσιακά ονόματα των γραμμάτων του αλφάβητου.

Π.χ. όταν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα οι γνωστοί μου πότε πότε έλεγαν το ΚΚΕ «το κάπα κάπα έψιλον» αλλά πότε πότε και «το κου κου ε». Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει όλο το αλφάβητο που οι ονομασίες «α» και «κου» αποτελούν μέρος του;

Σε μια βδομάδα αρχίζω μια νέα δουλειά στο "Πανεπιστήμιο της 9ης Σεπτεμβρίου" http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=152023 σαν καθηγητής ελληνικών και αποφάσισα να διδάξω τα ελληνικά γράμματα πρώτα πρώτα σαν «α βου γου κλπ.» (αν είναι σωστά βέβαια) και μόνο μετά από μερικούς μήνες σαν «άλφα βήτα γάμα κλπ.».

Συμφωνείτε με τέτοια προσέγγιση; Είχα ανέκαθεν μια βαθύτατη αγάπη για τα «άλφα βήτα γάμα», αλλά ίσως να είναι δύσκολο για τους μαθητές μου στην άρχη. Είναι όλοι πραγματικοί αρχάριοι.

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Σε μια βδομάδα αρχίζω μια νέα δουλειά στο "Πανεπιστήμιο της 9ης Σεπτεμβρίου" http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=152023 σαν καθηγητής ελληνικών


Εννοείς το αποκεί Πανεπιστήμιο του Αιγαίου; Δηλαδή:
http://www.ege.edu.tr/index.php?lid=2&SayfaID=641&cat=details
Εκεί με έστειλε αυτή η παλιά σελίδα.

Για το «α - βου - γου - δου - ε - ζου - η - θου - ι - κου - λου - μου - νου - ξου - ο - που - ρου - σου - του - υ - φου - χου - ψου - ω», άσε να το σκεφτούμε καλύτερα.

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα... Τον πράκτορα Θου-Βου! (Θανάσης Βέγγος)


----------



## Chimera (Mar 2, 2010)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Σε μια βδομάδα αρχίζω μια νέα δουλειά σαν καθηγητής ελληνικών



Ωχ, ωχ, ωχ!!! Καλό κουράγιο 

Για να θυμηθώ λίγο... 
Λοιπόν, ναι. Είναι δύσκολο να κατανοήσουν την τυπική αλφαβήτα μας από την αρχή. Αλλά και το "ηχητικό" έτσι όπως το αναφέρεις τους είναι εξίσου δύσκολο.
Αυτό που συνηθίζαμε να κάνουμε ήταν να συνδέσουμε τα γράμματα με μικρές εύκολες λέξεις (κατά το αγγλικό a a apple, b b ball, κλπ)
Οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται γι' αυτό το σκοπό δεν εξαρτώνται και πολύ από την εθνικότητα των μαθητών, λίγο τις διαφοροποιούσαμε ανάλογα την ηλικία. Να είναι απλές, κατά προτίμηση δισύλλαβες.
Τώρα δε θυμάμαι αν έχω κρατήσει τα σχετικά αρχεία, αλλά ίσως θα μπορούσα να ρίξω μια ματιά (αν και δεν υπόσχομαι, πιθανόν να τα έφαγε το μαύρο σκοτάδι  )


----------



## kostis57 (Mar 2, 2010)

Έχω μια κάπως αντίστροφη απορία: Πως γράφονται ολογράφως στα αγγλικά τα γράμματα του αγγλικού αλφάβητου;


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

kostis57 said:


> Έχω μια κάπως αντίστροφη απορία: Πως γράφονται ολογράφως στα αγγλικά τα γράμματα του αγγλικού αλφάβητου;



*ay, bee, cee, dee, ee, eff, gee, aitch, eye, jay, kay, ell, em, en, oh, pea, queue, are, ess, tee, you, vee, double-you, ex, why, zee* (or *zed* in British English).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

kostis57 said:


> Έχω μια κάπως αντίστροφη απορία: Πως γράφονται ολογράφως στα αγγλικά τα γράμματα του αγγλικού αλφάβητου;


Υπάρχουν όλα στην αγγλική βίκι, π.χ. a _pl._ aes, bee _pl._ bees, cee _pl._ cees κ.ο.κ.

Edit: Να κοιτάω τι ανέβασε ο προηγούμενος, να κοιτάω τι ανέβασε ο προηγούμενος, να κοιτάω...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> *ay, bee, cee, dee, ee, eff, gee, aitch, eye, jay, kay, ell, em, en, oh, pea, queue, are, ess, tee, you, vee, double-you, ex, why, zee* (or *zed* in British English).



Μόνο που αυτό δε διδάσκεται επισήμως (γραπτώς) - όπως άλλωστε και το α βου γου δου κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Κάποιες φορές είναι χρήσιμα (π.χ. _emcee, dropping your aitches_), κάποιες άλλες όχι (π.χ. _crossing your t's and dotting your i's_).


----------



## kostis57 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι εδώ θα έβρισκα την απάντηση! Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> *zee* (or *zed* in British English).



...and in Canadian English, Australian English, New Zealand English etc etc


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> ...and in Canadian English, Australian English, New Zealand English etc etc


Το κοπιπάστωσα. Με το χεράκι μου θα είχα γράψει: «...and *zed* (or *zee* in US English)». (Στη γλώσσα τούς βάζω πάντα σε δεύτερη μοίρα.)


----------



## Chimera (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Στη γλώσσα τούς βάζω πάντα σε δεύτερη μοίρα.)



Γιατί, δεν είναι; 

Το εντυπωσιακό δε, είναι η έντονη κριτική που ασκούν οι US στους UK για τη γλώσσα τους!


----------



## sarant (Mar 3, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως θα ξεκινούσα διδάσκοντας τις επίσημες ονομασίες των γραμμάτων και όχι τις προφορικές, άλφα, βήτα, γάμμα και όχι α, βου, γου. Διότι έχουν περάσει και στη γλώσσα (το άλφα και το ωμέγα, στο πι και φι, με το νι και με το σίγμα) και κυρίως: αλφάβητο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2010)

Για να διδάξεις, δεν έχεις και κάποιο βιβλίο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις; Το βιβλίο αυτό δεν δίνει οδηγίες ή συμβουλές για τον τρόπο παρουσίασης του αλφαβήτου; Δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια εκπαίδευση σχετικά με τη διδασκαλία; Δεν υπάρχει κάποια γραμμή διδασκαλίας, κάποιες οδηγίες; Και εν τέλει, αν δεν έχεις οδηγίες ούτε από το φορέα που σε προσέλαβε, ούτε από το βιβλίο που θα διδάξεις, ούτε από δική σου πηγή, σίγουρα θα μπορείς να βρεις αλλού κάποια βιβλία που να απευθύνονται σε διδάσκοντες για να σε βοηθήσουν.

Εγώ μπορώ να σου πω ότι στην πρώτη δημοτικού, όπου πηγαίνει φέτος η κόρη μου, δεν τους διδάσκουν καθόλου ονόματα γραμμάτων. Δεν τους λένε ούτε άλφα βήτα γάμα, ούτε α βου γου, αλλά Α και Β και Γ. Απλώς λες τον ήχο του γράμματος, λίγο παρατεταμένο όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό. 

Νομίζω ότι δε χρειάζεται να μάθουν από την αρχή τα ονόματα των γραμμάτων, και νομίζω ότι δε χρειάζεται να μάθουν όύτε τα "βου γου δου", διότι θα είναι απλώς περιττός κόπος, αφού αργότερα κάποια στιγμή θα μάθουν τα "κανονικά" ονόματα.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 3, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Όσο για το πανεπιστήμιο που θα δίνω τα μαθήματα, βρίσκεται εδώ:

http://www.deu.edu.tr/deuwebv2/Anasayfa.php?

Διαφέρει, δηλαδή, από το Πανεπιστήμιο του ΑιγαΙου (Ege Üniversitesi), που η γυναίκα μου Aygül διάβασε οικονομικά και λογιστικά. Η Aygül μου είπε ότι τότε σ'ολη την περιοχή του Αιγαίο http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Διαμέρισμα_Αιγαίου_(Τουρκία) υπήρχε μόνο ένα πανεπιστήμιο, από κει η ονομασία. Το Πανεπιστήμιο της 9ης Σεπτεμβρίου ιδρύθηκε το 1982.

Πρόσφατα μούπε ένας συνάδελφος ότι υπάρχει και πιθανότητα να με στείλουν αυτό το καλοκαίρι στη Σάμο να διδάσκω τούρκικα!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Διαφέρει, δηλαδή, από το Πανεπιστήμιο του ΑιγαΙου (Ege Üniversitesi), που η γυναίκα μου Aygül διάβασε οικονομικά και λογιστικά.


Η Aygül *σπούδασε* οικονομικά και λογιστική. Στα ελληνικά, το ρήμα _διαβάζω_ σημαίνει είτε _read_ ([Kitap] okumak) είτε _study_ (ders çalışmak). Το τουρκικό _(Üniversitede) okumak_ (_study_, as at a university) στα ελληνικά αντιστοιχει στο ρήμα _σπουδάζω_.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 13, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διόρθωση!


----------

